# Shrimp food ?????



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have recently got a bunch of Red cherry shrimp from another member, so I bought some shrimp food rom King Eds, after feeding them a few pellets I have seen that they contain copper. I know this is a big no no with shrimp. Where do you guys get your shrimp ood and what king is the best. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shirakura from MyKiss or you can order online..


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Hikari ShrimpCuisine.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Tn23, I will have to go and get some from him. 

Brian that is the kind that I bought and it has copper in it. I have read all over to not use copper medications or feed anything with copper in it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Provide the shrimp with a mix of food.

Shirakura is perfect for a main source, and I know breeders use it.

I still think mixing the food, alternating them works best: try blanching some vegetables like cucumbers, and spinach.

Algae wafers are also an easy fix for them.

If you mix it up, I find they will be more happy. Currently I'm being lazy and just using Shirakura, but they're not flocking to it anymore like they used to, even after starving them.

Just my two cents.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I went through this too when I first got my yellows. Hikkari addresses this on their website.

1) You are right copper is a big no no
2) Hikkari insists that copper in trace amounts is required for shrimp health (I can't remember exactly what it is for).
3) I have used it for a year now, with no problems
4) As suggested by effox vary the diet
5) There is speculation that if you feed high protein diets all the time, the extra protein will cause the shrimp to outgrow it's exoskeleton, causing problems with molting.

Hope that helps

Steve


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have used Shrimp Cuisine for half a year on my cherries, yellows, Snowball and tigers for half a year. No problem and they are coloring verynicely


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm feeding my CRS and green dwarf Ebita... got them from Shrimpman (Jimmy). Every now n then I give them Spinach, algae wafer, blood worms and some powder shrimp food (forgot the brand) that I bought in Hong Kong last year.


----------



## lawdan (Apr 26, 2010)

I use the Shirakura from Mykiss as well. My Blue Pearls go nuts for it.
Also one thing with veggies etc, don't leave them in the tank for too long, i max at 24hours now.

i read this on one of the shrimp webistes and never had a problem until i accidentally left blanched spinach leaves for 4 days and found a good 15 dead shrimp.

i really wish i could find the post that talked about this but i cant, i remember it saying that spinach/veggies fouls the water after a while. i did a quick water change when it happened to me and didn't lose anymore shrimp

if anyone more experienced with shrimp can give a more definitive explanation please jump in here !!!

dan


----------



## shrimpman (Apr 23, 2010)

I use Ebita Breed and Shirakura as main course, plus algae flakes, dried shrimps, and blueberries, spinach as complimentaries.

I believe that they appreciate the varieties.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimp eat blueberrys?? That is so neat.
If I blanch a bunch of zuccinni can I then freeze it in sices and just bring it out when I want to feed them?? So far they have gotten the shrimp cusine and algae waffer and they seemed to love them both. 
Thank you everyone so far for all your help.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I really don't see why you couldn't freeze it afterwards. Blanching is only to break it down and make it more edible for them, just let it set to room temperature before dropping it in obviously.

Snakes are finicky eaters, and they'll eat dead mice. I'm sure shrimp won't notice a little freezer burn. I'll try it myself and let you know if my shrimp go for it. I know they're bumbed out since I've stopped adding variety.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

lol poor guys ah, seems like they need to eat better than me even. That would be awesome I will be trying next week. So let me know what happens.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that if you freeze the zucchini for a period of time, blanching becomes unnecessary. As effox said, blanching is generally done to make it softer and easier for the shrimp to feed on, and freezing does the same thing as the ice breaks up the cells of the zucchini.


----------

